# to take hold



## seitt

Greetings,

How can I say, “Bolivar’s reforms didn't quite take hold.”?

This means that Bolivar tried to reform various parts of South America, but his reforms didn't maintain a permanent effectiveness.

Can I use ‘yerine oturmamak’, for example? I think I heard this once, although my dictionary says that this expression means ‘to fit, to be the right size or shape’.

By the way, when one says the above, one is most certainly not denigrating Bolivar, but rather, if anyone, the people who were supposed to implement his reforms.

All the best, and many thanks,

Simon


----------



## snoopymanatee

Hello seitt,

I would use the verb "_benimsemek_" when the word "reform" is in question:

"_Bolivar'ın reformları yeterli oranda/istenen miktarda benimsenmemiştir._"


----------



## Guner

Hi Simon,
If the meaning to emphasise is "being established" then one could go with:
"_Bolivar'ın reformları pek fazla yerleşmemiştir/tutmamıştır._"
or for the meaning "being accepted"
"_Bolivar'ın reformları pek fazla benimsenmemiştir/kabul görmemiştir._"

Cheers,
Baris


----------



## shafaq

I suggest "Bolivar'ın reformları pek etkili olmadı."


----------



## seitt

Many thanks - can you also use tutmak and tutulmak here?


----------



## Rallino

Yes, you can. 
Guner said on post #3 (maybe you missed it):



Guner said:


> "_Bolivar'ın reformları pek fazla yerleşmemiştir/*tutmamıştır*._"


----------



## spiraxo

> How can I say, “Bolivar’s reforms didn't quite take hold.”?
> This means that Bolivar tried to reform various parts of South America,  but _his reforms didn't maintain a permanent effectiveness._



Bolivar’ın reformları kalıcı olmamıştır.


----------



## seitt

Many thanks, much obliged for the truly excellent help. Sorry I missed your answer, Guner.


----------

